# Dentist in Cancun?



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I've been here in Cancun six months, so it's past time for a trip for a regular cleaning.

I'm looking for a recommendation for a regular dentist, not a big outfit specializing in implants that's going to put pressure on me to get a lot of work done. 

(I am missing a couple molars, and looked into implants once when I was living in the US, and they started talking about sinus lifts and bone graphs from my leg, and six thousand out of pocket on top of my insurance and I just decided I'd chew on the other side. Even apart from the cost, it was more pain & suffering than I wanted to go through. So somebody who specializes in implants would see me as an "opportunity" and right now I just want a good cleaning)


----------

